# Lutalyse - when to breed & safety of milk



## FrenchFarm (Jul 25, 2008)

We have decided to give one of our does a shot of lutalyse in hopes that we can get her bred before the bucks quit for the season. She kidded last year on April 29th, so we wanted to wait until after the new year to breed her again, to give her a break. It's now February 10th, and we haven't noticed her going into heat since mid-December. So, my husband gave her the Lutalyse injection this morning. In our research we found that some people give the shot once, and then breed about 3 days later, others give the shot twice, 11 days apart, and breed after the second shot. My husband likes the two-shot idea, since he's worried that three days is too short for everything to be working in there (eggs ripening, hormones ready for pregnancy), but I'm worried that if we wait two weeks, Feb. 24th or so, the three bucks at the farm where we breed our does will all be shut down for their summer vacations. I asked the question on here a few days ago about just milking her through and breeding early fall, which we'll still try if we can't get her bred ASAP, but we'd still like to try. One more thing, we couldn't find anything about lutalyse making the milk unsafe for humans to drink. Anyone ever heard any different? Thanks, Stephanie


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is taken from FiasCo Farm website
Drug Name:

Prostaglanin - 2mg/ml - Rx
Brand Names:

Lutalyse 
Prostin F2 Alpha 


Goat dose & treatment: IM Injection 
Induce heat: 1/2 to 1ml to bring an ovulating adult doe into standing heat. 65-75 hours after injection she will be ready to breed. 
To synchronize does: 1ml day 4 of cycle & again in 11 days. 
As an abortive: 2ml 
To Induce labor: 1/2 to 2.0 ml to bring a doe into active labor, with delivery in 28-57 hours. 
Milk withholding time: none 
Notes: 
Pregnant women, asthmatics or other persons with bronchial disease should handle this product with extreme caution, do not get it on your skin. 
Be aware that almost all shots can be given SQ, even if the bottle says to give it IM. But, there is an exception: hormones must be given IM to be effective. Prostaglanin is a hormone and must be given IM.


----------

